# dwc ??



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 10, 2010)

is it normal for my resv water to clear up after acoupls of days after ntues have been added... 10gal with 4 plants 3 weeks old


----------



## DonJones (Mar 10, 2010)

What kind of reservoir, DWC, recirculating, ebb and flow and so on?  

Also what kind of nutrients are you using?  

Different nutrients act differently.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2010)

str8xjagerxbongxtoker said:
			
		

> is it normal for my resv water to clear up after acoupls of days after ntues have been added... 10gal with 4 plants 3 weeks old



What do you mean "clear up"?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds like its not staying mixed together
sounds like nutes are all settling at the bottom
mine did that and i would just stir the water untill it was darker again


----------



## D3 (Mar 10, 2010)

If you put an air stone with an aqurium pump in your reservoir, it will keep the nutes mixed.


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 10, 2010)

fox farm nutes. i do also have a airstone with pump running 24/7. the nutes do sit to the bottom but after i stir it up a bit its not as dark as when i first mixed in nutes.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 11, 2010)

I would most likely check this out click here


----------



## str8xjagerxbongxtoker (Mar 11, 2010)

i most likely did that bro....


----------

